# My bunny peed on me?!



## sarahrabbit

So my bunny is not neutered yet.... but he has been using his litter box perfectly... and not going to the bathroom at all outside of the box... but this morning, he hopped on the couch where I was laying, and I was petting him for a really long time (and he looked very very relaxed), and then I felt my leg get wet... he peed on me (and on the blankets he was on)?! Why would he do this? And how can I make sure he doesn't do it anymore... if he does?

Oh, and I don't know if he is a boy or girl yet...
:happyrabbit:


----------



## HoneySereanaBunny

i think that means he is claiming u for his own


----------



## rhianna

How long have you had him? If it hasn't been very long, then it's possible that he's just beginning to realize that you are his and he needs to mark you now. That's what's been happening with my bun who I've had for just under two weeks. If you've had him for a while and he just randomly started this then it could be something else. If this is the case, keep an eye on his litter box habits, and how often/how much he pees. Another possibility is a urinary tract problem. With unaltered bunnies, though, it's hard to tell as they are very likely to pee everywhere no matter what you do.


----------



## FreezeNkody

He just told you he loves you, he marked you&#128157; time to get his plumbs removed 


Proud mom of 4 fur-butts


----------



## sarahrabbit

Yeah I have had him for about 2 weeks now... will he keep doing it? Or is it just a mark territory a couple of times thing and then he'll be done?


----------



## rhianna

He'll more than likely keep doing it either until he's neutered or until a few years from now when he's calmed down.


----------



## JBun

It's possible that it's hormones, but he's really still just a baby and may not even have his hormones coming in yet. He looks pretty young in those pictures, and if he is a Flemish or part Flemish, 3 months is still pretty young, as they take longer to fully mature than smaller breed rabbits. I would be more inclined to think that the peeing was either him just being a young bunny, not having his litter box handy when he needed to go, and/or being on a soft surface. Most rabbits just really seem to like peeing on soft things, which is why couches always seem to get targeted  Just give him some time to mature and get used to his new home. Have a litter box nearby when you have him out, up on the couch if that is where he is, and keep towels or pee pads down when you are holding him on the couch for a while too, until you are sure of his litter box training.

He's too young to be neutered yet anyways. You have to wait til their testicles drop, usually around 4-6 months for small breeds, and if he is at least part Flemish, it can take longer.


----------



## sarahrabbit

Okay thank you so much! Yeah, he did pee on me again tonight... I guess I'll just wait a bit until he is ready to be neutered... until then, I'll take your advice and keep a towel handy for when he wants to get on my lap.  Thanks everyone!

(other than peeing on me... he never goes to the bathroom outside of the litter box... so I am very proud of him for that!) :runningrabbit:


----------



## Xiaohuihui

My bunny used to pee a little on me or my bed sometimes when he was younger. I think if he was comfy and being petted, he just didn't want to hop away from all that love and go to his litterbox. Otherwise, he would use it reliably. 

NOW he sprays my ankles with pee to mark me. Grrrrr. Much worse.


----------

